# Problems Streaming AWAY from home



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I've been using TiVo Stream for about 3 months. Works great streaming to my iPad WITHIN my home and also works great downloading recorded shows for airplane travel.

Streaming away from my home network is a whole different story. I've yet to have a great experience with it. Most of the time the picture just freezes and / or won't play at all. 

Anybody else having any particular good or bad experienced steaming away from your home network? 

It's also incredibly disappointing that I'm not able to stream to a PC or MAC using a Web Browser. 

I welcome any thoughts and/or suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you want better quality when out of home then *download* instead of *stream*. Let it buffer for a little and then start watching. Much better experience since trick play also works faster that way aside from better quality.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Great idea. This makes a lot of sense.

To clarify, I'd like to watch Live TV. So, you're suggesting to start the stream and then hit pause to buffer for a few minutes before watching? Same for a show that's already been recorded that I want to watch?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The way stream does "Live TV" right now is pretty dumb as it actually schedules a recording on the TiVo and then streams that. So you can download the still recording show and then let it buffer for a while and start watching, but as soon as you reach the end of the recording playback will stop and you will get a "Please Wait" prompt. So not really feasible to watch live or near live which means poor quality streaming is really your only option.

If you really use Live TV a lot then Slingbox gives you *much* better streaming quality given the same bandwidth and Slingbox clients are available on much wider variety of devices as well as any browser, so an option to consider. Having both TiVo Stream and a Slingbox gives both options at your disposal so you can choose the one that best fits your needs at the time.


----------



## realfun4u (May 12, 2009)

I use a Sling Media Box to watch life tv and it works well its in my Florida House and when im over in the UK on work i use it to watch live tv with no problems - the issue you could be having is not enough upload bandwidth on your home internet connection

as i had that issue and upgraded the speed and what a difference it made, just waiting for my Romano pro to arrive now


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

No way! Ray has got his own DVR?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have been downloading while here in stockholm. The hotel had crappy internet so it took forever, but worked. Right now I am at the airport lounge and the performance was much better, but dropped out and reconnected several times during the download. We'll see how the recording is on the flight in a little bit.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

I'm finding that after about ~20 minutes of playing a live show I see terrible audio/video synch issues when away from home connected over WiFi. I've never noticed those same issues when watching on my home network.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

All of the stuff that I downloaded from the hotel and the airport lounge played back (one or two little blips in the middle) despite having to reconnect during the download


----------

